# day 4 spot bleeding



## salisbury (Jan 6, 2006)

This is my 3rd go at IUI, which was done on Friday 12th may, day *8* of cycle,
which is very early for me as the first two go's where day 12 and 14.

I was up all last night with cramps like AF is the way, and this morning I've has some bleeding, not red but brown. I but post on iui page and got a reply saying could it be Luteal phase defect ?? what is this and whats the different between this and in plantation

Many thanks Lisa


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

That is a very early IUI.
There is no way of determining between implantation bleeding and luteal phase defect bleeding without a blood test to determine your progesterone level. Getting this done may well not be possible that quickly but if the cycle is unsuccessful it would be worthwhile considering getting your mid luteal progesterone level checked before any further treatment if it has not already been checked.

Ruth


----------

